# Drivers license!



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

I failed my road test twice already  and I desperately need my license. I can't get a normal job and I spend way too much time and $$ on the bus. But every time I go for my test I get scared & mess up. I canceled my last scheduled test because I didn't want to fail again. I haven't even driven since practicing for the last test. 

I've been working toward this license for 2 years now. I'm starting to wonder if it'll ever happen.


----------



## WhyOHwhy (Sep 18, 2010)

It will happen, i too am on my third test, hasnt put me off at all. 

I know people that took over 7 times to pass


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I finally just got my license a month ago. I failed the first two times and finally passed on the third time. I'd never failed _anything_ before the driving test. After the first time, I said I wasn't going to take it again but realised that I really need it to get to and from work. The second time I was determined not to go back a third time, but my best friend would _not_ let me give up. So I went back a third time and passed.
Don't give up. Trust me on that. Once you pass, it will feel *so* incredible.


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

Sloppy Joe said:


> I failed my road test twice already  and I desperately need my license. I can't get a normal job and I spend way too much time and $$ on the bus. But every time I go for my test I get scared & mess up. I canceled my last scheduled test because I didn't want to fail again. I haven't even driven since practicing for the last test.
> 
> I've been working toward this license for 2 years now. I'm starting to wonder if it'll ever happen.


_Someone wise once told me "_trying and not passing is not failing as long as you don't let it keep you from trying again."


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

OK, I have a test scheduled for a month from now. But I need a car, mine is basically gone and my friend's is too hard, it's a minivan, I used it last time and messed up on the parallel parking. I need a nice little car, where do I get that from??

I need this license, my parents seriously spent hundreds of dollars on drivers ed plus lessons, I can't afford the bus any more and I can't hold down a normal job ... 

I'm kind of surprised because I never thought this would affect me so badly.


----------



## drowning (Oct 1, 2010)

a fear of mine is driving alone without a trusted passenger with me.

think taking road test with examiner would freak me out and would prob fail, even though i think I'm a good driver.

Any one else afraid of driving alone without some support?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Sloppy Joe said:


> OK, I have a test scheduled for a month from now. But I need a car, mine is basically gone and my friend's is too hard, it's a minivan, I used it last time and messed up on the parallel parking. I need a nice little car, where do I get that from??
> 
> I need this license, my parents seriously spent hundreds of dollars on drivers ed plus lessons, I can't afford the bus any more and I can't hold down a normal job ...
> 
> I'm kind of surprised because I never thought this would affect me so badly.


Most driver's education programs offer a small fee to use their car in the driving tests. 99% of driving education program cars are SMALL and easy to maneuver.


----------



## Shoeless Jane (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm still preparing for my road test so if you could shed some pointers that would be nice.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

The driving test here in Dallas was a joke. I didn't even have a graded road test. I just had to pass a freaking written test! That's why Dallas drivers are horrible. Well, I heard that they have to take a road test now, but a lot of people never had to. :no


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as you. All of my parent's cars are horrible. I don't think they would pass inspection. My own car rides too low to the ground. I don't think they offer a car in my area. My only hope is trying to take the test with an embarrassing 5 speed truck, that is so tiny I barely fit and I'm not a very big person..

If you are like me, the planets must all be in align to be comfortable to move forward with anything.

I haven't driven in ages, and my permit is about to expire. Youtube videos actually helped me out. I was always intimidated about left turns, but I watched a video that explained it to me in a way where it clicked. Everyone else trying to explain with words, just didn't seem to help me.


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

Keep at it, you'll pass.  Good luck next month! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I really need to get my license as well, I feel kind of lame for not having it already by age 18. Driving looks kind of scary and the written test also looks next to impossible lol.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Dr House said:


> Most driver's education programs offer a small fee to use their car in the driving tests. 99% of driving education program cars are SMALL and easy to maneuver.


My driving instructor has an SUV. Still don't have a car and the test is in less than 2 weeks. I don't know now whether to cancel.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Just go for it! 

I have this new attitude about driving now. I decided to keep doing it until I pass. I'm prepared to even fail a few times, but go right back at it again. As long as you learn from your mistakes and not give up, you should be good to go.

I've even decided to settle for my mom's crappy pickup truck, and it's a stick. I can't let that part keep me from trying either.


----------



## The Real Me (Oct 16, 2010)

I really want to be able to drive but I'm afraid I won't get the hang of it and will fail at driving. I'll feel pathetic and useless. Therefore, in my mind it is easier to not try at all.


----------



## SuperSaiyan (Dec 8, 2009)

I passed my theory test earlier today and I'm going to start practical lessons next week (I think) I'm going to try for 3 two hour lessons per week, I really want to get a licence soon for some reason I'm convinced being able to drive will help with my SA or at least with my life in general.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sloppy Joe said:


> My driving instructor has an SUV. Still don't have a car and the test is in less than 2 weeks. I don't know now whether to cancel.


Don't cancel - you will beat yourself up over it if you do. Going through with the test will actually cause LESS anxiety than canceling.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

So I cancelled the appt, didn't do anything to prepare. I rescheduled for the beginning of Dec but now neither parent wants to take me driving. Anyone here available??


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I would if I could. I'm scheduling mine next week. I won't lie, I'm relying on a bit of luck. I just want to get this over with. We will both feel better once it's over.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Well I cancelled the test again ... can''t do this any more ... when I went to practice for my test I found that I had lost all I gained over the summer :cry so now I have to practice practice practice again. Don't know when I'll have the time - I'm busy taking 1.25 hr bus rides to work!!


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

I failed mine twice. I think it really depends on the tester. So many terrible drivers (including my brother) passed on their first try. I've had my license for almost 4 years now and I have a perfect driving record. The lady who failed me the second time didn't even say what I did wrong, she just said I seemed to nervous to be driving on my own.


----------



## mattlol (Dec 25, 2010)

Judith said:


> I failed mine twice. I think it really depends on the tester. So many terrible drivers (including my brother) passed on their first try. I've had my license for almost 4 years now and I have a perfect driving record. The lady who failed me the second time didn't even say what I did wrong, she just said I seemed to nervous to be driving on my own.


what? doesnt she understand that the nerves are cause of the test?


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

mattlol said:


> what? doesnt she understand that the nerves are cause of the test?


Apparently I seemed abnormally nervous, which of course is to be expected with someone with anxiety. She even told my mom I was a good driver.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

I seem to be "driving challenged" and it took me a long time to be able to drive to begin with. Then it took me a long time to learn to parallel park. Once I failed and didn't practice - I lost what I had taken forever to learn ... no one's going to be complimenting me for driving because I can't even get the parallel parking and get out of the parking lot. Which I had down perfectly for the second test and messed up out of nerves. Now I have to relearn it. 

It just frustrates me that all these 16 and 17 year olds, that have barely practiced parallel parking, make it through fine. I must have spent a dozen weekends practicing and look where I am. Stinks. 

I don't have any idea how I'd do on the rest of the test because I've never managed to get there. But if I don't practice a lot before the test it won't be good. I can't afford to keep paying the driving instructors either.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Some people just shouldn't ever drive. That's why we have tests in the first place and don't just let everyone have at it!

Moped?


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah I'm sure you think you're being clever. Maybe some people should never drive - I don't know. But while I may not be a natural driver I've learned how to drive, I drive perfectly safely. I struggle with some things, specifically driving in reverse (so that's why I struggle with parallel parking) but I'm determined to get my license, I'll get it and it's because I'm perfectly safe on the road. By the way most accidents happen because of overconfidence.


----------

